# Blind Cricket Player



## jseiber (Sep 14, 2009)

I have not posted in a while, but when I got this I wanted to share it. Click the link and turn up your sound.
I'll probably get in trouble for this one.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Blind Cricket player video


----------



## athabaskar (Sep 14, 2009)

TOO funny!


----------

